# Ella update & pic



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning :coffee2: ,CP gang!  I just wanted to give you all an update on our sweet little Ella, who we adopted on Monday, from a shelter in a neighboring town. Our precious girl is settling in more and more each day, but it will understandably take some time for her to truly feel like this is Home. Bless her heart, they said that when she arrived at the shelter, she was terrified of absolutely everything...sounds, people, other animals, etc...pretty much everything.  So, considering that, the progess she has made in just the last few days is pretty encouraging. She's already quite snuggly with me, and will even paw at my hand if I stop petting her before she's ready to be done. Considering how hard it is for her to trust people, that little paw reaching out to gently pat my hand, trying to encourage me to pet and interact with her for longer...well, needless to say, that certainly melts this Mama's heart. :love5: Ella is still pretty wary of the rest of the family, but we know that will come in time. She has let Chica sniff her a bit (as long as I'm holding Ella), but as soon as there's any eye contact, she gives a little warning growl and then hides her face in my shoulder. There's been some tail wagging (towards me), and much less cowering and shaking in response to the rest of the family, so that's definite progress. She has never learned to walk on a leash, so I've started working on that. We've started slowly at first, and just with short walks, since it scares her. After a few tries though, now this morning she actually seemed kind of excited about going on a short walk!  

So we're making steady progress helping this nervous little sweetheart learn that her new home is a safe and nurturing place, and her whole family is here for her. I am SO glad I followed through on the strong pull I felt to adopt this precious girl! Thanks again, everyone, for your guidance and support on that decision, and I'll take and share more pictures as our newest furbaby becomes more comfortable with her new home and family. 

...and, speaking of pictures, in this pic it appears that Ella is attempting to hypnotize me with her brightly glowing doggie eyes! :love4: "Look into my adorable face and piercing eyes...you are getting sleepy...so sleepy :sleepy2: You are now under my command, Mommy. You must buy me things...lots and lots of things. This new bed is comfy, but a soft fleece blanket would be a nice touch. I don't care for this blue harness they put on me at the shelter...when does the pink fleece Gooby harness hoodie you ordered me arrive? I would like a mini Kong, and some freeze dried liver treats as well. Now you may take a short break from online shopping for me, and give my belly a rub. I have only been here a few days, but you are already under my spell." :love10:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update! 

She is absolutely so precious!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad she is coming out of her shell. Good work! Now Ella, be good---your Mom has done so good, don't give her any problems!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So pleased she's doing well


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like she doing great and your doing a great job.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it. This was definitely meant to be.
I'm happy Ella is safe & sound with you. She's very pretty too.

Your description reminds me a bit of how Bella was. The one thing that helped
build her confidence(other than walks and basic training) is the fact that she 
did not get special treatment. Meaning she was treated the same as my pups,
having to sit before meal time, no giving into whining, no nurturing of fears or
anxious behaviors, etc. The reason I did this, is because I knew she would
eventually improve, and once she did I did not want her feeling like she's
superior to my other dogs, because she gets extra cuddles or because the
house rules are bent for her, you know what I mean. There is a way to still
provide a lot of TLC without feeding her anxieties. I wouldn't call it tough love,
but perhaps equality. This also assures that the other dogs do not develop
jealousy. Even though this baby is very pitiful right now, coming from a shelter
and all, it's still very important to ensure your current dogs still receive the
same amount of walks, cuddles, play, etc. that they are used to. In my
personal experience this proved to be successful for everyone involved.

I wish Ella a happy and healthy long life with your family. I'm very happy for you guys.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo great news! I am so happy for both of you


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Funny how things work out sometimes, isn't it. This was definitely meant to be.
> I'm happy Ella is safe & sound with you. She's very pretty too.
> 
> Your description reminds me a bit of how Bella was. The one thing that helped
> ...


Thank you, LS, that's good advice and, I'll admit, something that I needed to hear. I don't want to cause problems for Ella or any of our furkids, now or down the road, by not treating them equally during this time of transition. Thank you for reminding me of the importance of that, and for the other good tips.  That's one of the things I love about CP...the chance to learn from, and ask questions of, the more experienced chi Moms on the forum.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ChicaChi said:


> Thank you, LS, that's good advice and, I'll admit, something that I needed to hear. I don't want to cause problems for Ella or any of our furkids, now or down the road, by not treating them equally during this time of transition. Thank you for reminding me of the importance of that, and for the other good tips.  That's one of the things I love about CP...the chance to learn from, and ask questions of, the more experienced chi Moms on the forum.



Oh Deana, I by no means tried to sound more experienced than you. 
You know me and my big mouth, I just like to share advice that I find works.
This is just something I was arguing with hubby over a couple of months ago,
all he wanted to do was nurture and spoil Bella because he felt so bad for her,
but I did not want to overdo it because in the end I'd be simply feeding her
fears and insecurities, you know. And now months later, he is glad that we
were "tough" in a way, because she is an upbeat perky little thing that if
given the chance would walk all over you, so to speak. For example at first
on our walks Bella was terrified of noises, people, dogs, new surfaces, etc,
and her first reaction would be to hide between our legs, tremble or jump up
on us as to say "pick me up"...and hubby wanted to every time, but I did not
let him, I just kept ignoring her, showing her there is nothing to fear, I would
either keep walking, or distract her, redirect her attention to something else,
etc. But never comfort her, cuddle her, tell her it's ok, don't be scared, etc.
Because this just feeds the fear, in my opinion. And since she kept being
exposed to the elements she feared, eventually, slowly but surely, her fears
diminished, and most completely disappeared. Which to me is the ultimate
reward, to watch her walk down the street, on-leash, holding her head up
high, her tail perky, happy gait, no worries....it melts my heart to know how
far she came.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Deana, I by no means tried to sound more experienced than you.
> You know me and my big mouth, I just like to share advice that I find works.
> This is just something I was arguing with hubby over a couple of months ago,
> all he wanted to do was nurture and spoil Bella because he felt so bad for her,
> ...


I don't think you're a big mouth at all, LS!  I actually really appreciate your helpful ideas and guidance...both from you, and from everyone else on this forum who has shared their advice and encouragement with me. That's one of the many things I love about CP. And really you are more experienced, specific to this type of situation anyway...i.e. dealing with a new to the family, fearful little chi. So I welcome any and all advice that comes from you, because I know you've been where I am at now. And I could really relate to what you shared about how much it meant to see Bella confidentally trotting along, happy and with her head held high...and how far she had come from the beginning, when she was so fearful of walks. I had just a small taste of that this morning on our walk when Ella (who at first would just stand there frozen in place, or "ask" to be picked up by trying to climb up my leg)...but today she actually ventured out a little, walking away from me a couple of feet, exploring a tree, and actually looking around for the first time (instead of just staring at the ground or my shoes). Bless her heart, she almost looked a little excited to be out in the crisp morning air, seeing a bit of the world!  It gave me a glimpse of the brave little lass I know is in there somewhere, just waiting to come out and enjoy life. :toothy8:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww that sounds wonderful, I can almost see it. Here's hoping for more improvements in the near future, baby steps go a long way.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

What an angel, so glad she is with you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is adorable. I hope she continues to settle in well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's beautiful! Glad she's improving 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear that she is improving! You are so sweet and patient with her, she is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She sounds like the little mini Fox Terrier we adopted from a rescue, almost 17 years ago , we had to have her put down last month, but she was so afraid of everything and it was so great to watch her blossom through the years. I know you will have many year with your new little love and she will return all the love back to you. Congrats.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Evelyn, I'm sorry about your mini Fox Terrier. Hugs.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> She sounds like the little mini Fox Terrier we adopted from a rescue, almost 17 years ago , we had to have her put down last month, but she was so afraid of everything and it was so great to watch her blossom through the years. I know you will have many year with your new little love and she will return all the love back to you. Congrats.


Thanks, Evelyn. I'm so sorry about your family's loss.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear she's doing well! She's beautiful!!


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so happy for sweet Ella...Having a new, loving family to support her!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Ella is such a darling  glad she is settling down well and don't worry all her anxieties with others will hopefully go away soon


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for updating us on Ella. So glad she's settling in. With time and care, she's really going to blossom.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Omg she is so like my Kirby!!!!!! Made my heart skip a beat when I saw this photo wow!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My Kirby kid


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

It sounds like Ella is coming along nicely! What a sweetie.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> My Kirby kid


Oh wow, they could practically be twins!  That's so neat!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I know, my heart skipped a beat when I saw Ella's photo  
Kirby is my heart dog & if I ever found another black & white like him I'd simply have to have him/her


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, look at this :angel13: available for adoption at a shelter a couple of hours from me! She looks so much like Kirby and Ella! Her name is Paisley, and she's a ChiPom mix (chihuahua and pomeranian). I really hope this little one finds a wonderful furever home!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ohh she is precious, if it was possible to get her here I'd come and get her


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a great story! And she allready know how to use the credit cards, hihi...think she will be fine in no time  can I ask what had happened to her before you adopted her?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> What a great story! And she allready know how to use the credit cards, hihi...think she will be fine in no time  can I ask what had happened to her before you adopted her?


LOL!  I've been wondering about Ella's history, before she ended up at the shelter, too. When I was there, I was so focused on getting to know her, filling out their required multi-part application, etc. that I never did find out. I am of course really curious about her past though, so I emailed the shelter and asked, but I haven't heard back from them yet. If they don't reply to my email soon, I'm going to give them a call.


----------

